# NIE Form - help needed



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

THe good news is that I can download the forms and for my NIE I can apply through the Spanish Consulate here - evebn easier, BUT as always I am stuck.

Can anyone help??

Question 4 on the form says :

DATOS DEL REPRESENTANTE LEGAL DEL SOLICITANTE, EN LOS CASOS DE EXCEPTUACIÓN DE LA OBLIGACIÓN
DE PRESENTACIÓN PERSONAL DE LA SOLICITUD

DNI/NIE ________________

Which I think is asking for the full name of my representative in Spain and their NIE/DNI number.

So - do I have to fill this in and if so what do I need to put? I don't have a representative in Spain.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

natalieml said:


> THe good news is that I can download the forms and for my NIE I can apply through the Spanish Consulate here - evebn easier, BUT as always I am stuck.
> 
> Can anyone help??
> 
> ...


I havent a clue. When we moved here it wasnt available on the internet. We hired a gestor for the morning (60€ well spent), who drove us down to Málaga and did it all for us more or less - it took an hour and cos we had the gestor, we didnt have to queue or get confused - OR PARK THE CAR LOL!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I havent a clue. When we moved here it wasnt available on the internet. We hired a gestor for the morning (60€ well spent), who drove us down to Málaga and did it all for us more or less - it took an hour and cos we had the gestor, we didnt have to queue or get confused - OR PARK THE CAR LOL!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


sorted on the downloads thread


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

natalieml said:


> THe good news is that I can download the forms and for my NIE I can apply through the Spanish Consulate here - evebn easier, BUT as always I am stuck.
> 
> Can anyone help??
> 
> ...


Natalie,
I went down this route last year, but if you look at the website it clearly states that they do not issue NIE numbers through the Spanish Consulate in London to people intending to live in Spain. You have to do it when you get here... 
We phoned up the police station in Fuengirola a couple of weeks before we arrived and got an appointment set up for shortly after we first landed. There was a bit of a wait for an appointment, but we got a late cancellation in the end. It didn't stop us purchasing a car or opening a bank account and there was no hassle really as it was all done very efficiently.
I believe Yolly has done the same as she is arriving beginning of September and has an appointment for some date in Oct I believe...

Lynn
x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> sorted on the downloads thread


I'll shut up then LOL 

Jo xxxx


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

lynn said:


> Natalie,
> I went down this route last year, but if you look at the website it clearly states that they do not issue NIE numbers through the Spanish Consulate in London to people intending to live in Spain. You have to do it when you get here...
> We phoned up the police station in Fuengirola a couple of weeks before we arrived and got an appointment set up for shortly after we first landed. There was a bit of a wait for an appointment, but we got a late cancellation in the end. It didn't stop us purchasing a car or opening a bank account and there was no hassle really as it was all done very efficiently.
> I believe Yolly has done the same as she is arriving beginning of September and has an appointment for some date in Oct I believe...
> ...


Hi Lynn,

My hubby has his NIE number already. I have not said on the form that I intend to live in Spain just that I wish to purchase a car. The NIE number will allow me to change the plates to Spanish and insure it. 

You were lucky as my husband queued 3 days from 7:30am at Fuengirola police station to obtain his NIE. It then too 2 weeks ++ so if the option is to go to London sign the form and get it back in the post that suits me much better. I'm def not a morning person. lol

Seems I am all sorted now.

Thanks for all your help guys xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

Whatever you download from the internet will be wrong. Fuengirola office now has an appointments system so no need to queue from 6am, turn up on your appointed day, fill out THEIR forms, walk to bank, pay money, walk back to office, jump queue and walk away with your green bit of A4


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

ShinyAndy said:


> Whatever you download from the internet will be wrong. Fuengirola office now has an appointments system so no need to queue from 6am, turn up on your appointed day, fill out THEIR forms, walk to bank, pay money, walk back to office, jump queue and walk away with your green bit of A4


Well that's about time! lol How do you book an appointment then?? Do you call them or e-mail??


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

natalieml said:


> Well that's about time! lol How do you book an appointment then?? Do you call them or e-mail??


You call them. From what I remember from last year, its a geordie copper that does the appointments so no language problems. PM Yolly and I'm sure she'll have the number.
xx


----------

